# i3 370M vs. i3 2310M



## Ipwnnubletz

I'll say they'll be around the same performance. The 2310M is a mobile Sandy Bridge processor. It'll perform a bit faster than the 370M, and be quite a bit cooler.

I say go for the Sandy Bridge.


----------



## P3c4h2

The 2310m benches close to the previous gen i5 @ 2.53. The HD graphics are superior and battery-life is somewhat better. See benches here.

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Sandy Bridge - Superior


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Can you guys help me with something else? I really have no idea about battery life of laptops. If a laptop has a 6-cell (47WHr) Lithium-Ion battery, how long can I expect to work with it in different modes?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

It depends on the computer. What kind of CPU? Discrete or integrated graphics? If discrete, is Optimus supported? It depends mostly on hardware components.


----------



## strangerfromisengard

This Laptop


----------



## col musstard

according to this page, HP rates it at just over 6 hours. So I would think it would last at least 4 hours in regular use


----------



## strangerfromisengard

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strangerfromisengard;13760675*
> This Laptop


Probably 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 hours.


----------

